# Hi from Bristol (UK)



## geoff200 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to this forum, but have been quite active on the UKMantisForums.

Here are links to some of my Jade threads:

First Jade Ooth Hatched

My Jade Laid its first ooth today

My Jades connected this evening

Anyway I am 47 lving in Bristol UK where I work in IT.

I currently have:

D. lobata - Wild caught adult males and subadult females which I am hoping to breed.

and L3/4 Hierodula Salamonis nymphs which I have recently bred and am offering for sale.

I have recently come back from a diving holiday in the Red Sea (St Johns).

I am the one on the left.

Cheers for now Geoff.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome from the USA


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2010)

Sup? welcome, been diving for oil I see!


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

